# The perfect skyline?



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

What lets say 10 buildings would make a perfect skyline?
Post some pics if you can
They should go well with each other and have some balance and not all the supertalls together

1.Petrona towers, Kuala Lumpur
2.First canadian place, Toronto
3.Central Plaza, Hong Kong
4.Petro Canada, Calgary
5.Turning Torso, Malmo
6.Shaw Tower, Vancouver
7.Royal Bank plaza, Toronto
8.Aon center, Chicago
9.OUB plaza, Singapore
10.Swiss Re, London


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I say rebuild the world 200 tallest buildings in one city and name it Skyscraper City.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Singapore has the Perfect skyline in my opinion, so does Frankfurt. They aren't too big or too small. 

Singapore:









Frankfurt:


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

My perfect skyline would include:
1. John Hancock Centre, Chicago








2. 2IFC, Hong Kong








3. Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong








4. Baiyoke Tower, Bangkok








5. Tomorrow Square, Shanghai








6. NINA Tower, Hong Kong








7. CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou








8. Shimao Plaza, Shanghai 








9. Highcliff, Hong Kong








10. Q1, Gold Coast City


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Mine would probably include:
1. Sears Tower, Chicago









2. ESB, New York









3. BOC, Hong Kong









4. BOA, Charlotte









5. Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai









6. Central Plaza, Hong Kong









7. 225 South Sixth, Minneapolis









8. The Tower, Dubai









9. Metropolitian Government Building, Tokyo









10. Kingdom Centre, Riyadh


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

the perfect skyline for me is this.....
the future skyline of DUBAI!!!!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

I think a good skyline should have a varied mix of highs and lows.

It should have a well-defined peak or peaks.

Contrast of textures and colours. Glass, concrete etc etc.

Well lit at night.

Setting can also help a skyline to make it picture perfect, eg by the water


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I hate how if theres mountains, no tall buildings but of course I understand why


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Sonic from Padova said:


> the perfect skyline for me is this.....
> the future skyline of DUBAI!!!!



thats what i was going to say !!!!!!!!! I totally agree!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

dubaihno:


----------



## ncik (Nov 12, 2004)

Well the 'Perfect Skyline' have to have a good vantage point to see the skyline in the perfect form i guess. It would need some talls and some not so tall (to balance it out), it does not necessarily need nice looking buildings nor a supertall nor a fabulous natural setting, but if they do have these, all this will just add to the perfection of the skyline, and only make it better. The buildings has to be close of range, not too distant from one another or many talls clumped together in one cluster leaving the rest of the shorter buildings forming the rest of the skyline. The skyline would need to correspond or mix with the natural environment and setting to be classified as 'perfect'. Well to me Singapore has THE PERFECT SKYLINE


----------



## MainDiish (Jul 11, 2005)

The Perfect Skyline for me is one thats even out... and the tallest building should be in the middle.... :colgate:


----------



## MainDiish (Jul 11, 2005)

P.S. Why are people adding Sears Tower and John Hancock Tower? They are the most heinous skyscraper iv ever seen! mg: Nothing personal .... just my opinion


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Vancouver's skyline has a uniformity and stunning ocean and mountain setting that makes it very attractive.





































Add to that from different angles you see different geographical features, such as the coastal mountains (looking north) or just flat land and the water (looking south).


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

IMO, the Manhattan skyline is the perfect skyline.


----------

